# Greek: Saganaki Shrimp & Avgolemono



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 1, 2012)

Buon Giorno, 

Recipes tell a story, and in the case of Greek gastronomy, they tell the story of time honored traditions, and more recently the pround steadfastness of their Mediterranean traditions. With this in mind, today, we are preparing meze, which are an Appetiser or Tapa in Greece and the Persian Gulf region of the Mediterranean ... This dish is one of our favorite Greek hors´d oeuvres ...  

 GREEK SHRIMP SAGANAKI WITH AVGOLEMONO, A SIMPLE LEMON SAUCE FOR DIPPING ...

 classic avgolemono 

2 eggs at room temperature
2 large lemons juiced and strained
2 cups or 500 Ml. hot pan juices of the Saganaki or shellfish or fish stock

1.  whisk the eggs until pale and foamy - 3 mins.
2.  whisking continuously, gradually drizzle in the lemon juice
3.  employing a ladle or large spoon, very gradually add the hot pan juices 
or stock, the eggs, beating the whole time, until the egg mixture is warm
4.  pour the avgolemono into the contents of the pot, and heat very lightly on low flame, without allowing it to boil
5. just simmer until it thickens, do not permit a boil 

  SHRIMP SAGANAKI 

2 pounds or 1 kilo of jumbo or extra large shrimp
125 Ml. extra virgin olive oil ( Greek, Italian, or Spanish  ) 
4 scallions finely chopped 
2 garlic cloves minced
1 green bell pepper finely chopped 
1 fresh red chili pepper seeded and chopped
freshly ground black pepper
salt
1 cup of fresh tomato concasse made from fresh ripe red tomatoes
2 tablesp. of dry white wine ( Greek or Italian ) 
a pinch of sugar
2 tsps. fresh oregano or dried
1/2 cup fresh Italian flat leaf parsely finely chopped
220 grams or 1/2 pound Feta Cheese
1 tblsp. unsalted butter

1. clean the shrimp: shell and devein however, leave the heads on and set aside on ice until ready to use ( or in refrig. )
2. heat olive oil and sauté the scallions
3. add the garlic minced and the green bell and sauté a few minutes until tender
4. add the tomato concasse, and bring to boil
5. Reduce the heat and simmer until slightly thickened
6. add the white wine and simmer to cook off the alcohol
7. adjust seasoning with a pinch of sugar, and add the shrimp to the sauce
8. cook until they are bright coral pink and firm, not over cooked
9. a few mins. before removing from the heat, add the crumbled Feta Cheese and the Herbs
10. add the butter and swirl to glaze, and remove just as the Feta begins to melt and serve immediately with warm Pita and the Avgolemono and a glass of white wine from Greece or Prosecco. 

Enjoy, Ciao. 
Margi Cintrano.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 1, 2012)

I have had this twice in restaurants. Loved it. Very pleased to have the recipe!  thanks


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 1, 2012)

Robo 410, Buonasera,

Pleased I could be of some gastronomic assistance. It is such a delicious recipe too.

Have a wonderful 4th and thanks alot for the lovely note. 

Let me know how it goes. 
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Souvlaki (Jul 2, 2012)

just perfect


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jul 2, 2012)

Margi I'd love to hang out where eat. Everything you post about sounds so freaking good.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 2, 2012)

*Souvlaki:  Thanks so much for your feedback*

  Buon Giorno, 

Thanks so much for your feedback on one of our favorite Greek 

classic dishes ...

Have a wonderful day,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 2, 2012)

*Leasing This Space:  Thanks so much for your note*

Buon Giorno,

Firstly, thanks so much for your lovely note ... Very sweet of you.

If you are ever in Spain, do please send me a PM and we shall definitely show you the city and invite you for lunch or dinner ... 

Shrimp Saganaki is one of our fave Greek dishes, and I prepare it at least once a month ... It is delicious ! 

All my kindest.
Have a wonderful 4th.
Ciao, Margi


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 2, 2012)

*Robo: Thanks for your feedback & note*

Buon Giorno Robo,

Thanks so much for your feedback on Shrimp Saganaki.

I have to say, it is one of our faves from Greece ... 

In actuality, next to Italian Regional, Greek Regional is our 2nd favorite cuisine ... 

Enjoy and let me know how it turns out ...

Kind regards.
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## giggler (Jul 2, 2012)

This a Most interesting recipe! I love new things.

this is very close to Creole Shrimp from New Orleans (except for the cheese!)..

with a dipping sauce of Lemon Curd? Wow!

my question is on "Presentation"..

does one Plate the shrimp, then serve with a Sidecar of Sauce for dipping, and Pita also?

or do you Open the Pita ans Stuff it like a Pocket Sandwich?

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.

ps. I wonder where the word AVGOLEMONO comes from? I don't think that is Latino, and why are all my letters so bold now? what did I just do to my computer?!


----------



## Souvlaki (Jul 2, 2012)

αυγο= avgo = egg

λεμονι= lemoni = lemon 

it is a egg and lemon sauce 

i will let Margi tell her the  way she serves the dish


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 2, 2012)

*Giggler & Soulvaki:  Avgolemono*

  Buonasera,  

I am very appreciative of Soulvaki´s assistance on explaining the word AVOGOLEMONO which is Greek and is defined as Egg Lemon. 

I am in the process of moving over to Puglia for the summer and have been so busy with the arrangements.

In Sephardic dishes it is known as Agristada and in Italian it is known as Bagna Brusca ... It is a profoundly steeped in historical traditional Mediterranean cuisines, each country and region, having their own take on the Lemon Sauce, however, it is parallel to the Hollandaise yet, different in taste profile ... 

I hope this has answered question number 1.

Kindest. Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 2, 2012)

Giggler, Buonasera,

As you can see from the traditional recipe and steps numbered 1 through 7, it is prepared with the shrimp at the very end of the sauce process ... 

The garlic, onion, tomato & Evoo sauce is prepared 1st and is simmered in a sauté pan for the thickness of the concasse.    

However, your modern takes on the dish, would probably be nice, it would not be the Greek Saganaki Shrimp dish ... 

I highly suggest that you try this divine dish ... It is unforgettable ...

I am going to see if I have a photo I had taken of it, however, it shall have to be Tuesday after 12pm ...  

Please let me know how it turns out ...

Ciao, Margi.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 2, 2012)

I would love to see a picture associated with this recipe.
It's worth a thousand words...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 3, 2012)

*Margi´s  Photo of Shrimp Saganaki*

Buon Giorno, 

As you can see, the tomato concasse is thick and the prawns are cooked very briefly on top of the sauce at last minute with a swirl of butter and some feta for just a couple of minutes, until slightly melted and warm ... 

*** For plating, I stand up the fresh sautéed Jumbo white Southern Atlantic Prawns and decorate with a an herb swig  baby spearmint. 
One can use dill or basil ... 

Kind regards, 
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 3, 2012)

*Plating Shrimp Saganaki*

Buon Giorno, 

Plating ... 


As you can see from the recent photo I have taken of the dish, I stand up the southern Iberian Peninsula Atlantic Prawns and add a fresh herb swig; spearmint or basil or parsley or dill ... a touch of lemon and some warm pita. 

Ciao, 
Enjoy. 
Margi


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jul 3, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:
			
		

> Buon Giorno,
> 
> Plating ...
> 
> ...



Those are beautiful looking. 
Now I'm hungry.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 3, 2012)

Leasing Space, 

It is Spanish Lunch Hour 14.00 - 15.30 Hours ... So time to have a light bite ... This is a gorgeous dish, and easy too ... 

HAPPY JULY 4th,
Ciao,
Margi.


----------

